# Trying to hit 4ghz! qx9650



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

qx9650 
gigabyte 3p43-ud3l
2x2gib ocz reaper ddr2
corsair 750
gtx 470
azza solano 1000

Hey i been running my computer @ 3.8ghz for 24/7 use with out a hitch. i am trying to hit the 4ghz. i have set the Vcore to 1.45 which Vdrops down to a low of 1.39 i am using 400bus x10 multiplier, It passes P95 small FTT's for hours, but when i switch to Blend test it seems to fail after about 2 hours everysingle time. gives me a rounding error.

im pretty sure its the ram, i loosen the timing from stock 5-5-5-15 to 7-7-7-18 60 @ 2.1v ....should i loosen the timings even more? maybe increase the Vdimm a bit? i think that this ram is rated from 2.1-2.3 If anything has any idea what can possibly help i would be greatful. like i said it passes small ftts for hours no prob but when it comes to blend it fails in 2 hours with a rounding error so im pretty sure it has to be something with the memory. Thanks!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

What speed is the ram being ran it? What is it rated for and i am not referring to the timings.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

The ram is rated @ 1066 and is running @ 1066


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what power supply are you running?

It'll be your ram that is causing the blend test to fail. When you change the FSB the ram speed will change. You do not want to go over its rated 1066 speed or under 800MHz


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Try running the ram at 800mhz. Some ram modules just cant run at their rated speeds do to defects in the chips.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

To: Green it's a corsair tx750 PSU

To: Monster ill give this a try running it at 800 tonight and ill report results tommorow when i wake up. Thanks!


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, i tried with 800mhz on the ram and it still failed about 2 hours in. i also ran memtest overnight to ensure i didnt have defective ram but it passed w/no errors after 13 hours.

im gonna try to bump the Vdimm from 2.1 to 2.2.. ocz says they can handle upto 2.3 no prob....ill post back with results.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm, is the PCI-e frequency set too 100mhz? Try bumping the FSB down 10mhz. You might be running the board past its rated frequency.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

agreed, if that dont work bump the vcore.

IS the ram set to manufacturers stated voltage?


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

the Mobo advertised 1600+ fsb with overclocking, the ram's advertised voltage says 2.1 - 2.2 but other resources say upto 2.3 (currently 2.2v). ill try bumpin the fsb down 10mhz increments and see what happens. Thanks again for the help =]


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The information i came across stated 1600mhz (OC) which means it should not exceed this.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good news! i did what you said and drop the Bus from 400/1600 to 390/1560 and its completely stable! max temp for to 63c though.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

oh, i also noticed it automatically adjusted my ram speed from 1066 to 1040?? do you think it was the bus speed that caused the instability? i would like to tighten my ram timings a bit they are 7-7-7-20 right now from the stock 5-5-5-15.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

more than likely it was the cause.


----------

